# cigar minnows and menhaden



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

anyone know where to get live ones without having a boat


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Public ramps inBayou Texarwill produce piles of Big menhaden right now.


----------

